# Ottawa Recruits?



## Determined (4 Jan 2013)

I am curious if there are many Ottawa Recruits on the board.
I would love to find some like minded people in the same process, and mind set, to maybe shoot the crap but most of all physically train together, do some activities that are required as a new recruit.
I am starting to rock climb next week. Bouldering. 
I plan to Sky Dive in the spring. 
I am also hoping to learn how to Portage.
I do swim.
I run 3x a week. 2x of those are interval training.
I do some kettlebell classes
I strength train 3x, once a week at the YMCA
I do a spin class
Starting some Yoga this month as well and might get back into boxing one night a week.
If any of that interests you and you're in the area drop me a message. I'd love to hear from you, and your story of getting recruited. Who knows, maybe we might end up doing BMQ together.

Cheers


----------



## FutureSailor (8 Jan 2013)

I live in Ottawa and have my interview on Jan. 15th 

Lemme know if you wanna get a coffee sometime and we can share experiences. 

by the way, go to Coyote's Rock Club for bouldering. It's a great time and a good place.


----------



## Determined (8 Jan 2013)

Hey!  
Good to hear from you. 
I've been to coyote once. There is a meet up group that goes regularly. Going this Friday with them. 
I will be going to vertical reality cis it's closer to my place though even though I hear they are terrible for customer service. 
I'd love to get coffee sometime. Congrats on your interview. 
Let's private message our digits and make a time  
Off to do to some yoga now


----------



## FutureSailor (9 Jan 2013)

Nice  ;D, never been there, I'll have to check it out 
PM coming your way


----------



## Whompus (22 Jan 2013)

Im in Ottawa , going to BMQ Jan 26 .


----------



## Determined (22 Jan 2013)

Hey that's awesome! Congrats! Love to hear how the process has been for you. 
Are you from Ottawa?
Very exciting!
Ready?


----------



## JRH93 (23 Jan 2013)

hey determined,
ottawa here
 4 weekends left until finished reserve bmq, completing it at connaught, are you going in for regf or res?


----------



## Determined (23 Jan 2013)

Hey JRH,

That's awesome about four weekends until the end of your BMQ. 
I am applying for regular forces. Doing some medical red tape stuff now, and will reapply in April. 
How's the BMQ weekends? What ya doing?


----------



## JRH93 (24 Jan 2013)

Its pretty fun, Im not sure in respects to Reg F bmq, but I know we cover the same material, just have to learn it in a shorter amount of time, everything from drill, deportment and dress, to rank structure, winter warfare, CBRN training, basic marksmanship principles, first aid etc. What we learn from bmq we get to get more in depth on weekend exs with home unit and on training nights. After schooling I want to CT to Inf Officer in the Regs. Its hard going from your 9-5 job during the week to have to remember what you were taught the previous 2 weeks. A great stepping stone though to see if its something you want to take up in the future.

Good luck with your testing


----------



## nelliott86 (24 Jan 2013)

Hey guys!

Another Ottawa recruit in the process! Just finished my application process off with the TSD and my interview for Infantry Officer. Now just waiting for Feb. 27th to hear I've been selected *fingers crossed*. 

Great idea with looking for other recruits in the area. It'd be cool to hear some other stories and where you guys are headed. I have a crazy work schedule right now but am always up for a rock climbing session if I can find the time!

-Nick


----------



## Determined (24 Jan 2013)

Hey JRH! Thanks for sharing what you're up too. What do the drills consist of exactly? What do you think is the toughest part about BMQ?
Have you heard about them changing the CF Expres Test? 

Hey Nick! Good to hear from someone else in the Ottawa area. I went rock climbing a few times in the last few weeks. I am taking this week off as to let my body recover from numerous things but going back next week if you're interested. There's a meetup.com group that attends Coyote every Thursday night. Good Luck for February! You're in like flynn..Just keep thinking that and believing it.


----------



## ublmeister (24 Feb 2013)

Hey Determined,

I'm from ottawa and am currently in the midst of the application process, I have my interview on monday.

I'm also an experienced canoe tripper, and would be more than willing to give you some tips on portaging, although I'm not sure how useful it would be in a modern military.

I'm also just starting to box seriously, and am on a similar training regimen.

Drop me a message if you'd like to talk.

Yours,
Colin


----------



## Determined (25 Feb 2013)

Hi Colin  
Great to hear from you. 
Good luck on your interview. Look forward to hearing how it went for you. 
I know myself, and a few others I have spoke too, we come out feeling so many things but a common thing is excited to have completed another step. 
I am going to drop you a private message. 
I giggled about the portaging and how useful with the modern military. Was it useful in the older days? 
I am just an outdoor enthusiast. Or slowly becoming one. 
Definitely anything you want to share. I'm in  
Awesome about the boxing. Talk more in
Private about it all. Love talking about training regimes. 
Cheers


----------



## eaglehawkdown (9 Mar 2013)

Good day. 
I have been out of school for sometime now and was wondering what type of math you sugest I refresh my head with so the cfat doesnt kick my butt. thanks in advance.


----------



## ublmeister (9 Mar 2013)

eaglehawkdown said:
			
		

> Good day.
> I have been out of school for sometime now and was wondering what type of math you sugest I refresh my head with so the cfat doesnt kick my butt. thanks in advance.



It's not so much math, at least nothing after maybe grade 9, the big thing is the wonderfully vague beast called problem solving. Make sure you're comfortable with some simple algebra, making two equations and setting themselves equal to each other, things like that. The biggest thing that almost tripped me up was having to do all of the simple calculations in my head. you don't get a calculator, and you need to be able to do the big 4 operations (addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division) on paper the old fashion way, especially long division.

I'd be happy to give you some more pointers, drop me a DM. Determined is also really helpful.


----------



## Determined (10 Mar 2013)

Hi EagleHawkDown,

Give this a look. 
http://www.jntuk.edu.in/jobs/upload/study/718844422.pdf
A good friend recommended it. I am about to embark on studying again to retake the CFAT. 
I will be looking at this resource and going over vocabulary and spatial for review. 
Definitely what Colin said about being able to make the equation out of the word problem and doing long division fast.
Cheers.


----------



## Japp (15 Mar 2013)

Good afternoon Ottawa recruits!

I am in the process of my application that was sent in Nov '12, since i have been informed that it is in the "scheduling cell" and that my trades choices are open but not a priority for the recruiting center at this time. Anybody else in the same boat?


----------



## Determined (15 Mar 2013)

Not I. I am about to reapply in April after the new trades are posted. 
What trade choices did you have? 

Welcome to the waiting game!


----------



## Japp (15 Mar 2013)

VEH TECH
AVN TECH
COMBAT ENG


----------



## Tiffany0x (21 Mar 2013)

I'm in Pembroke but my recruiting centre is Ottawa.  Just got the email today with my security forms so I just finished filling those out and will be making the drive to Ottawa to drop them off tomorrow! Then it's a waiting game for all of the testing.. it's been less than a month from online application to now. 

I applied as a med tech.


----------



## ublmeister (21 Mar 2013)

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> I'm in Pembroke but my recruiting centre is Ottawa.  Just got the email today with my security forms so I just finished filling those out and will be making the drive to Ottawa to drop them off tomorrow! Then it's a waiting game for all of the testing.. it's been less than a month from online application to now.
> 
> I applied as a med tech.



Tiffany,
Best of luck on your security forms, from what I understand the ottawa CFRC is one of the better ones in the country, I went from submitting the online forms to finishing my interview in about a month and a half, others have seen similar results. Make sure you keep contact with at least one of the recruiters, mine was Sgt Laforce, and they'll keep you up to date on the progress of your application.

You're definitely on the right track,

Feel free to drop me a message.


----------



## Tiffany0x (26 Apr 2013)

ublmeister said:
			
		

> Tiffany,
> Best of luck on your security forms, from what I understand the ottawa CFRC is one of the better ones in the country, I went from submitting the online forms to finishing my interview in about a month and a half, others have seen similar results. Make sure you keep contact with at least one of the recruiters, mine was Sgt Laforce, and they'll keep you up to date on the progress of your application.
> 
> You're definitely on the right track,
> ...



Got the call a couple of days ago for my medical, interview, and CFAT all on May 13th. The process is going pretty quickly for me and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Stiman (26 Apr 2013)

Tiffany, when did you and in your application?

I'm an Ottawa recruit/applicant, I applied for ACSO.
Sent my application in on Apr 09, still waiting for email that they sent my application to CFRC.


----------



## ublmeister (26 Apr 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> Tiffany, when did you and in your application?
> 
> I'm an Ottawa recruit/applicant, I applied for ACSO.
> Sent my application in on Apr 09, still waiting for email that they sent my application to CFRC.



What's your entry plan?
My process looks like this
Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry plan: ROTP
Trade Choice 1: Infantry (offered)
Trade Choice 2: Armoured
Trade Choice 3: Artillery 
Application Date: 21 December, 2013
Sent in documents/paperwork: 8 January, 2013
Aptitude Test: 18 February, 2013
Medical: 25 February, 2013
Interview: 25 February, 2013
Swearing in: 10 July, 2013
Report Date: 28 July, 2013

Also, good news Tiffany


----------



## BlueJays1985 (10 Jun 2013)

Another OTown boy here.

Applied in December of 2012. Got through the tests, med, phys, and interview and am now waiting for a call. Engineer/Artillery/Infantry is the order I applied to. Ive been told the Engineers are very competitive to get into, plus theyre selecting in the fall, whereas the Artillery and Infantry are selecting in the summer... So for now, I sit and enjoy the "good ol days" while im in them.

I have a wife and a two year old.. .and Im always looking for someone to play ball with - a simple game of catch can go a long way!!
Whos in?


----------



## jordandixon3 (10 Jun 2013)

congrats on getting through the application process, I actually applied to the same three trades in the same order.
I am waiting for my interview though. 
Good Luck!


----------



## BlueJays1985 (19 Jun 2013)

Hey,

Ive been told that the CAF has called one of my references, so I messaged the other references that I used and they haven't gotten a call...yet. Does anyone know if checking a reference is a sign that an intake call is fast approaching? I wouldn't imagine that they would call references months in advance,,,right?

Any one know the actual system/timeline they use? Either way. Im excited to find out.


----------



## ambernewton04 (25 Jun 2013)

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Ive been told that the CAF has called one of my references, so I messaged the other references that I used and they haven't gotten a call...yet. Does anyone know if checking a reference is a sign that an intake call is fast approaching? I wouldn't imagine that they would call references months in advance,,,right?
> 
> Any one know the actual system/timeline they use? Either way. Im excited to find out.



A friend of mine used me as a reference for the military and they called me over a year ago. However, he just received his Canadian citizenship and his background check is more extensive than most would be.
When my references were called, only 1 out of the 5 I gave was called. They called my boss, which wasn't a reference I gave lol. 

It is a good sign that they are calling, it means your application is moving along


----------



## Goodeman (25 Jun 2013)

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Ive been told that the CAF has called one of my references, so I messaged the other references that I used and they haven't gotten a call...yet. Does anyone know if checking a reference is a sign that an intake call is fast approaching? I wouldn't imagine that they would call references months in advance,,,right?
> 
> Any one know the actual system/timeline they use? Either way. Im excited to find out.



It doesn't mean that an offer is imminent, but it does mean things are moving along. Good luck!


----------



## Tiffany0x (26 Jun 2013)

My background came back and as far as I know they didn't check any of my references lol. I only contacted a couple though so they could have called others! Merit listed now !


----------



## BlueJays1985 (16 Jul 2013)

I got The Call for Artillery today, which I happily accepted. 

Swearing in on August 13, report to BMQ in St.Jean on the 17th. Between excitement, anxiety, and a little heartbreak... I have a hell of a lot to do to get my ducks in a row within the next month!! 

Yikes.


----------

